# Sub 600 budget Photoshop build



## Atnevon (Jun 14, 2008)

Hey yall. So As the title explains, extreme budget. Intended for Photoshop, and since AMD is cheaper, well, AMD is cheaper. Never done an AMD build, so, here she goes:

Mobo"
GIGABYTE GA-MA69GM-S2H AM2 AMD 690G HDMI Micro ATX AMD Motherboard - Retail
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128056

GPU: 	
SAPPHIRE 100236L Radeon HD 3650 512MB 128-bit GDDR2 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFire Supported Video Card - Retail
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128056

CPU:
AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ Windsor 3.0GHz Socket AM2 125W Dual-Core Processor Model ADX6000CZBOX - Retail

Memory:
G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model F2-6400CL4D-4GBPK - Retail
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231148

Storage:
Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 ST3500320AS 500GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148288

Power Supply:
Antec earthwatts EA430 430W ATX12V v2.0 Power Supply - Retail
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371006

Case:
COOLER MASTER Centurion 5 CAC-T05-UW Black Aluminum Bezel , SECC Chassis ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119068

CPU Cooler:
ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 64 Pro 92mm CPU Cooler - Retail
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185125

THis is my first AMD built, but lets say the main user is coming from a 1.6 ghz single core Dell  laptop with a gig of ram (upgraded). SO speed will be lightning to him. Mainly, just for photoshop, with LITTLE game activity. 

Thanks for your help once agian TPU,
-Andrew


----------



## moocow0463 (Jun 15, 2008)

i know i know u said amd but the E7200 Wolfdale 2.53GHz has crazy overclocking capablities, people are getting nearly 4 ghz im sure some have gotten 4ghz on it, and u could still get a fairly cheap mobo from gigabyte DS3L-p35 same price as the one you have listed, just a suggestion, but other then that the build looks good


----------



## Atnevon (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks.

THis is for a guy who wont overclock at all. Just the way he is. He's not to decent with computers, and I don't won't to have to screw with it. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 15, 2008)

if he isn't gonna be doing any OC'ing, I'd use stock cooling


----------



## platinumyahoo (Jun 16, 2008)

I think MicroATX is pointless if you have a mid tower, might as well get ATX, I personally had good luck with this mobo:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128014

Paired with a 5000+ BE, just make sure you do the newest bios update after you build the system so it would be perfect.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 16, 2008)

I'd grab a BIOSTAR 780g instead
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138114


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 16, 2008)

AMD might be cheaper if you are just going by the clock speed.  But the 2.4GHz E4600 actually outperforms the x2 6000+ in photoshop and goes for slightly cheaper. Though I really don't think you even need that much power, my boss does Web design and photoshop work all day, she does it just fine on a E4400.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 16, 2008)

for 3 dollars more, you can get him/her a e7200 which is better than any x2 cpu.

Intel Core 2 Duo E7200 Wolfdale 2.53GHz 3MB L2 Cache LGA 775 65W Dual-Core Processor $131.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115052

GIGABYTE GA-P35-S3G LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Intel Motherboard $74.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128084

A HELL OF ALOT MORE BANG FOR THE BUCK.


----------



## FatForester (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm gonna go with Barbaric on this. AMD is certainly nice, but for virtually no cost the e7200 is a huge upgrade. It'll outpace the X2 6000 and he'll have the option to go with something even faster if he so wishes. Chances are he won't be able to tell a difference between the two though.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 16, 2008)

Go with AMD.. That board might not even support the E7200 out of the box meaning you will have to flash it with an older 775 cpu and that will cost more.


----------



## FatForester (Jun 16, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Go with AMD.. That board might not even support the E7200 out of the box meaning you will have to flash it with an older 775 cpu and that will cost more.



45nm's are completely supported on P35's. This long after their initial release he should have virtually no problems.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 16, 2008)

You sure? The E7200 is really new..


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 16, 2008)

Looking at the CPU Support list for that board, I am going to say that a BIOS flash is probably necessary to support the E7200 considering the BIOS required for it is F4b which I am guessing is a beta BIOS, and I highly doubt that a board from any company would come with a beta BIOS.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 16, 2008)

I say avoid the whole 45nm problem.

Intel Core 2 Duo E4600 Allendale 2.4GHz 2MB L2 Cache LGA 775 65W Dual-Core Processor $119.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115032

EVGA 112-CK-NF72-K1 LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce e-7050/610i Micro ATX Intel Motherboard $69.99($49.99 AR)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188023

The processor and motherboard are both cheaper, and there will be no performance difference.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 16, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Go with AMD.. That board might not even support the E7200 out of the box meaning you will have to flash it with an older 775 cpu and that will cost more.



One of the reviews for the board on newegg



> N/A
> Tech Level: somewhat high
> Ownership: 1 week to 1 month
> This user purchased this item from Newegg.com  6/7/2008 11:17:06 PM Great Board -- Check RAM compatability!!!
> ...



That guy has a e8400 in one. If the board will run a 8400, it'll run the 7200.


----------



## Kovoet (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm on photoshop everyday and the best HDD I have used with this was the Samsung spinpoint tj166 500gb setup but if you can go with the new 320gb F1 samsung otherwise not bad for photoshop


----------



## Atnevon (Jun 17, 2008)

Well, thank you so far for the replys. I forgot to mention:

Use the coupon code: MCAGBABC to get the 6000 for 75 bucks. This is why I went with the AMD build for him. But in a nutshell, here are my thoughts.

Intel is where the PERFORMANCE lies. It breaths there, and reigns right now. AMD is putting out some good new products, but Intel seems to have the upper hand right now since C2D came out, and really has sat there.

AMD however, in order to compete, has dropped prices to a point where if money is a factor, prices sometimes can't helped but not be overlooked. 3.0 factory for 75 bucks? Thats a great deal in my eyes and wallet. Plus, ATi in the graphics world I believe is where it is at. Sure gaming they take a hit, but if you are a graphics worker, than the ATi is where it is at.

Now, I want to address overclocking. Sure it is fun, and many of you (90% Would be a safe estimate) of this forum I bet overclocks. Heck, we aren;t enthusiasts here for nothing. So when it comes to the OC, its a different sport altogether (in some eyes). However, if I need to build a computer for say, my grandma, its much easier for me now, and later on nor to OC it for her (or whoever I build for)

Why don't I OC myself? I like my temps low. My q6600 is my best friend. But he likes to heat the hell out of my bedroom. So pushing it more would just make me not only mentally uncomfortable, but physically too. If I do, there will be NO voltage uppages at any cost.

I know a bit of a kick is great too. I've seen my roomies 6750 at 3.2 and stock. And to tell you all the truth, outside of benchies, I see very little gain. I don;t feel it is worth not having my equipment pushed further and not last as long so I can brag my superpi is .03 seconds faster, and got an extra 200 points in 3dmark. Hell, I came from a P4 3.0 laptop, 1gb (533 I believe ram) with an x600. My 8800GTX and q6600 are damn state of the art from what I came from. (I'm sure I say that too much, but I just love my rig)

I know my stuff works great as it is. To me, a reliable machine that will last is my pride and joy. Being in college, I don't have alot of dough to spend on a new CPU very so often. I hope  to get 3 years out of this at least, maybe 4. I know OCing will lower that life a bit more than I want. I may OC a tid in a year or so, or just to see where I stand. But not untill winter, when I can let 40 degree winter air be my cooling. 

I hope I do not come across as a "F$&K OCing, you all suck" user. I by no means degrade or not encourage it. It is fun knowing because your rig isn't Dell or HP shit, that you can have QUALITY and SPEED, plus more options to yourself than any compy maker could give. (unless you get Alienware, or some other rape-you-up-the-ass maker like it). I just want to point out the whys as to my view of OCing. Its a sport to many builders. I by no means say don;t do it.

Sorry for the long response from hell. I just feel sometimes when people ask for help building a rig, the thread becomes an OCing debate, and not helping the user with the important decision making process of the what-works and what-doesn't. 

As to all the people who helped my and gave me great advice, thank you all. I will take your considerations, and look again, and crunch the figures with my roomie and see how it all comes out.

Thank you agian TPU,
-Andrew


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 17, 2008)

I realise the person this system is being built for doesn't OC, that was never a issue in any of my suggestions. MHZ rating isn't everything. That e7200 cpu beats the X2 6000 at stock. 45nm(cooler running), 1066fsb(same as your belove q6600), and 3Mb L2 cache is what makes it faster. And considering the 7200/GA-P35-S3G are only $3 more than the x2 6000/GA-MA69GM-S2H , why would you get the AMD?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 17, 2008)

also, if you wanna save alittle more money, Fitseries has a used 7200 for sale for $100 here- 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=63135

That would make the 7200 combo about $25 chearper than the AMD. Fitseries sells alot of stuff on TPU and I've never heard anyone complain about buying stuff from him. I would definently feel safe buying from him.


----------



## Atnevon (Jun 17, 2008)

BarbaricSoul said:


> I realise the person this system is being built for doesn't OC, that was never a issue in any of my suggestions. MHZ rating isn't everything. That e7200 cpu beats the X2 6000 at stock. 45nm(cooler running), 1066fsb(same as your belove q6600), and 3Mb L2 cache is what makes it faster. And considering the 7200/GA-P35-S3G are only $3 more than the x2 6000/GA-MA69GM-S2H , why would you get the AMD?



Thanks. I'll start looking at those figures more. Is it because the AMD has a 2 x 1mb cache, and the 7200 has a strait 3mb that makes the 7200 better? I just dont know how to compare the Hyper Transports vs. FSB.


----------



## Atnevon (Jun 19, 2008)

Well, here is a revision. I think the Intell build will be better for the money. Since we are below 700, this should do great.





1  	Intel Core 2 Duo E7200 Wolfdale 2.53GHz LGA 775 65W Dual-Core Processor Model BX80571E7200  	
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115052
    Intel Core 2 Duo E7200 Wolfdale 2.53GHz LGA 775 65W Dual-Core Processor Model BX80571E7200 - Retail
    Model #:BX80571E7200
    Item #:N82E16819115052
    Return Policyrocessors (CPUs) Return Policy
    In Stock

	$129.99 	  	$129.99



1 	GIGABYTE GA-EP35-DS3L LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Intel Motherboard 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128337
    GIGABYTE GA-EP35-DS3L LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail
    Model #:GA-EP35-DS3L
    Item #:N82E16813128337
    Return Policy:Limited 30-Day Return Policy
    In Stock

	$89.99 	  	$89.99



1 	G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model F2-6400CL4D-4GBPK 	
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231148
    G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model F2-6400CL4D-4GBPK - Retail
    Model #:F2-6400CL4D-4GBPK
    Item #:N82E16820231148
    Return Policy:Memory (Modules, USB) Return Policy
    In Stock

	$129.99 	-$40.00 Instant 	$89.99



1 	ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 7 Pro 92mm CPU Cooler 	
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186134
    ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 7 Pro 92mm CPU Cooler - Retail
    Model #:ACFZ7-PRO
    Item #:N82E16835186134
    Return Policy:Standard Return Policy
    In Stock

	$36.99 	-$10.00 Instant 	$26.99



1 	SAPPHIRE 100236L Radeon HD 3650 512MB 128-bit GDDR2 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFire Supported Video Card 	

    SAPPHIRE 100236L Radeon HD 3650 512MB 128-bit GDDR2 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFire Supported Video Card - Retail
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102726
    Model #:100236L
    Item #:N82E16814102726
    Return Policy:Standard Return Policy
    In Stock

	$59.99 	  	$59.99



1 	Antec earthwatts EA430 430W ATX12V v2.0 Power Supply 	
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371006
    Antec earthwatts EA430 430W ATX12V v2.0 Power Supply - Retail
    Model #:EA430
    Item #:N82E16817371006
    Return Policy:Standard Return Policy
    In Stock
    Mail-in Rebate

(Has a $30 rebate until th 30th)

	$69.99 	-$10.00 Instant 	$59.99



1 	Antec Three Hundred Black ATX Mid Tower Computer Case 	

    Antec Three Hundred Black ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129042
    Model #:Three Hundred
    Item #:N82E16811129042
    Return Policy:Standard Return Policy
    In Stock

	$69.95 	  	$69.95



1 	ARCTIC COOLING MX-2 Thermal Compound 	
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186020
    ARCTIC COOLING MX-2 Thermal Compound - Retail
    Model #:MX-2R
    Item #:N82E16835186020
    Return Policy:Standard Return Policy
    In Stock

	$6.99 	  	$6.99



1 	Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 ST3500320AS 500GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive 	
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148288
    Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 ST3500320AS 500GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM
    Model #:ST3500320AS
    Item #:N82E16822148288
    Return Policy:Limited 30-Day Return Policy
    In Stock

	$89.99 	  	$89.99


***[[Subtotal: 	$623.87]]]***


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 19, 2008)

Atnevon said:


> Plus, ATi in the graphics world I believe is where it is at. Sure gaming they take a hit, but if you are a graphics worker, than the ATi is where it is at.



Unless you are buying a workstation grade card, the graphics card plays virtually no role in photoshop work.  ATi or nVidia, it doesn't matter.  In Photoshop a 7100GS performs virtually identically to a 9800GTX.  The main issue is just getting a dedicated card to free up the system RAM used by the integrated card.


----------



## FatForester (Jun 19, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> Unless you are buying a workstation grade card, the graphics card plays virtually no role in photoshop work.  ATi or nVidia, it doesn't matter.  In Photoshop a 7100GS performs virtually identically to a 9800GTX.  The main issue is just getting a dedicated card to free up the system RAM used by the integrated card.



This is unrelated in this debate, but Photoshop is rumored to be receiving 3D acceleration. I'm not sure if it'll take off or not, but it's at least pretty interesting.


----------



## Atnevon (Jun 19, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> Unless you are buying a workstation grade card, the graphics card plays virtually no role in photoshop work.  ATi or nVidia, it doesn't matter.  In Photoshop a 7100GS performs virtually identically to a 9800GTX.  The main issue is just getting a dedicated card to free up the system RAM used by the integrated card.



This is true, but our Graphic Design program touches into the video rendering and creation. We have one classs that is specifically Video Art. Programs such as After Effects, from what I understand, rely on the card. 

This is what I "hear", as long as I have been on this forum, not ONE reply to my questions to confirm it.

Oh, and newtekie, your aviatar used to be my Windows BootScreen about 3 years ago.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 19, 2008)

FatForester said:


> This is unrelated in this debate, but Photoshop is rumored to be receiving 3D acceleration. I'm not sure if it'll take off or not, but it's at least pretty interesting.



This isn't a debate, it is a discussion about a build designed to run photoshop.  If you want to debate, go someplace else.  Now, back on topic.



Atnevon said:


> This is true, but our Graphic Design program touches into the video rendering and creation. We have one classs that is specifically Video Art. Programs such as After Effects, from what I understand, rely on the card.
> 
> This is what I "hear", as long as I have been on this forum, not ONE reply to my questions to confirm it.
> 
> Oh, and newtekie, your aviatar used to be my Windows BootScreen about 3 years ago.



It used to be my bootscreen also, and my login screen, and my background... 

Anyway, what I was trying to point out was that you can put a cheaper video card in the machine, and put the money into a faster processor.  You are going to get more performance for your money if you go with a faster processor and a weaker graphics card.  You aren't going to get any real performance benefits from a graphics card unless you go with a workstation card, which isn't in the budget.  If you are going to go with the HD3650 go with a GDDR3 version, not the GDDR2 version.  The GDDR3 really improves performance.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 19, 2008)

maybe go with a weaker GFX card like Tekkie said, but now I think you'll get your moneys worth.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 19, 2008)

btw, dont you need a operating system


----------



## Atnevon (Jun 19, 2008)

BarbaricSoul said:


> btw, dont you need a operating system



Free OS with the MSDN at our University. Taken Care of there



newtekie1 said:


> Anyway, what I was trying to point out was that you can put a cheaper video card in the machine, and put the money into a faster processor. You are going to get more performance for your money if you go with a faster processor and a weaker graphics card. You aren't going to get any real performance benefits from a graphics card unless you go with a workstation card, which isn't in the budget. If you are going to go with the HD3650 go with a GDDR3 version, not the GDDR2 version. The GDDR3 really improves performance.



So. After Effects does depend on your GPU?

Also, I have to get this off my chest. I hope the mmbers do not take offense. I realize Photoshop does not benifit from GPUS. I know this to the core. However, programs like After Effects, or iMovies (just as an example, its more familier to members for video producing and rendering) are what I cannot get a good, concrete answer. 

I went with the 3650 because it is below 100 bucks, and seems to have the most power for it. From what I have researched, this seems to be a decent buy. 60 bucks is decent. So if I can;t get a good answer on the card and After Effects situation, I'm going to run with this:

Drivers aside (since I think game drivers have no effect on After Effects), I believe looking at a 3650: 


This is the 3650l said:


> Stream Processors  	 120 Stream Processing Units
> Core Clock     725mhz
> Memory Size 	512MB
> Memory Interface 	128-bit
> ...



Now a 8600GT:


This is the 8600GTl said:


> Core clock  	 540MHz
> Stream Processors 	32
> Memory Clock 	1400MHz
> Memory Size 	512MB
> ...



Gaming aside, I believe the 3650 is hands down a more powerful card. Now, please let me know if I am wrong.

As for a CPU. With Intel, I believe the 7200 will be a safer CPU to stay with newer, more energy/cooler(temps) technology as well at the same time stay within budget.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 19, 2008)

Compared to the 8600GT, you are right, the 3650 is a better card.  Though that isn't saying the 3650 is the best option, the 8600GT is just a terrible option.

If under $100 is your goal for the video card, and 8800GS/9600GSO fits the bill and blows the 3650 out of the water even with only 384MB of memory compared to the 512MB of the 3650.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 20, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> Compared to the 8600GT, you are right, the 3650 is a better card.  Though that isn't saying the 3650 is the best option, the 8600GT is just a terrible option.
> 
> If under $100 is your goal for the video card, and 8800GS/9600GSO fits the bill and blows the 3650 out of the water even with only 384MB of memory compared to the 512MB of the 3650.



agreed


----------

